# Looking for marine systems training school



## CaptainQuiet (Nov 19, 2012)

We are a few years away from going cruising again. Having spent a few years on the water, I realize the amount of stuff that I don't know could often fill my little boat and spill over in to the ocean. This never stopped me before but this time I will be going further afield and taking my wife and child with me. The stakes are higher and I want to learn more about taking care of our marine systems before we go - and maybe even getting good enough to make some money at it along the way. I have a year to dedicate to this learning. 
Can anyone suggest a good school or tech college on the East coast that would be good for this. 
Right now I really like the look of IYRS in Newport and The Landing in Maine. 
These both look like great schools but they are a bit on the pricy side. Any other suggestions or insights would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Buy a cheap boat. Fix it up.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

CaptainQuiet said:


> - and maybe even getting good enough to make some money at it along the way. I have a year to dedicate to this learning.


The schools you mention are more formal and certified ways that would allow you to be marketable, possibly larger marine firms. But they are usually longer than a year. Best solution I found was to work, even part time - weekends, whatever in a boat repair/building shop. You will see all kinds of issues that require sorting out solutions to problems. Once you have some history as having worked in the marine industry, no matter how small the shop then you are marketable to others along your journey. Experience. You may even not get paid just to get the experience. Essentially you offer your labor they offer their equipment and training, so you do get paid in education. After a year of learning OJT you could expect to get a salary.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Buy a cheap boat. Fix it up.


Seriously?

Here's a guy looking to get the certifications YOU have and you say fixing a cheap boat is the best way?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Mac Boring for diesel engine has courses
Certified Mainie Electrical cointractors occasional teach courses. I know of one in the Annapolis area if you want his name PM me.

dave


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Here's a guy looking to get the certifications YOU have and you say fixing a cheap boat is the best way?


Yup! I have learned WAY more in this forum, than I learned in the 12 week Marine Electrical Systems certification course. I should have added; go to Maine Sail's blog/gallery and learn from that too.

The OP didn't specifically ask for certifications (which, in my experience, are worth squat*), but he asked for a way to learn how to maintain his own vessel. Quoting the OP;


> I want to learn more about taking care of our marine systems before we go - and maybe even getting good enough to make some money at it along the way. I have a year to dedicate to this learning.


The guy's got a year, and wants to learn more about everything. I believe that buying a boat, research and practice, is the best way to get there.

He also said that IYRS was on the pricy side...

* - (After graduating, I had the opportunity to work an internship: either detailing boats, or be yard monkey.)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Yup!


Good to know - and makes me feel better about the inordinate amount of time I spend reading the informed posts here (not the uninformed ones, I spend even more time getting them out of my head).


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

eherlihy said:


> Yup! I have learned WAY more in this forum, than I learned in the 12 week Marine Electrical Systems certification course. I should have added; go to Maine Sail's blog/gallery and learn from that too.
> 
> The OP didn't specifically ask for certifications (which, in my experience, are worth squat*), but he asked for a way to learn how to maintain his own vessel. Quoting the OP;
> 
> ...


But your "certifications" course was not an ABYC course....... The ABYC electrical certification exam is almost 5 hours long and quite in-depth. I would not consider anyone who's passed the electrical exam to be worth "squat" at all. Some pass the test and are worse off than others, just like doctors, but to pass that test means you at least have an idea how to trouble shoot, understand 120V, 240V, 12V & 24V systems etc. etc.. To take most class room electrical courses without any "real world" experience, IMHO, only gives you half the needed knowledge, the "book side".

The Landing School is very much taught with both sides and is very much hands on, not just "book" along side the safety standards and the books.

The Landing School is excellent and most come out of there very competent. Like anything you get out of it what you put into it.. The Landing School is also not inexpensive but it is excellent and their graduates are highly sought after. Also the final exams at the Landing School are the ABYC certification exams so you come out of there ready to work at any good yard with the certifications the yards want to see, ABYC....


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh... I am not discounting the value of attending an ABYC certified course, but I don't put all my faith behind the ABYC designation. 

I had also enrolled in, and attended, a two-day ABYC seminar in Marine Electronics. Come to think of it, I got a certificate too!  The course was taught at the Mystic Seaport in CT by a well known and respected person from the ABYC. I honestly feel that I got less from the ABYC seminar than I did from the course that was not certified by the ABYC. (my opinion, based on my experience)...I'm just sayin'... 

This is why I honestly believe that the OP would be better off with buying a cheap boat, participating here, and studying the excellent Maine Sail "How To" Articles.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Come to think of it eherlihy, that's pretty much what I've done -

Although I also spent 2 years in Navy training for electronics, then submarine school which teaches the basics of everything from nuclear power to hydraulics and damage control. 
Before that I did diesel work in the USMC, and was a metals processing specialist (welding, sheet metal, forging) in the USAF - and after that I did over 140 correspondence courses in my 22 years. 
The trick is to be a jack of all trades, unfortunately I'm a master of none.


----------



## sushirama (Feb 7, 2009)

Key West Community College has an excellent 2 year marine systems program


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> Uh... I am not discounting the value of attending an ABYC certified course, but I don't put all my faith behind the ABYC designation.
> 
> I had also enrolled in, and attended, a two-day ABYC seminar in Marine Electronics. Come to think of it, I got a certificate too! QUOTE]
> 
> Big difference between a Certification Course and a certificate of attendance at a seminar. The nice thing about the ABYC courses is that you don't have to commit to a long semester or a year. You can take the courses individually. I've been taking them for years and found them all very worthwhile.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS :- I Was at a lecture in Liverpool John Moors University Yesterday Monday about the effects of Electrical sytems Failure on Marine Platforms. Even if you get the correct certtifcation and time in on your subject matter there are no garrentees that the systems are compatable and will work acorrdingly (gas tanker had upgrade and was unusable for Five Days BIG CERRCHING) the lecture was given by a Lloyds Register Group His final question was Would yoiu get on a plane knowing the systems upgrade has just been done ? FOOD FOR THORUGHT AS ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I took a one day diesel course at Mass Maritime. Students paired up and took apart and put back together a Westerbke diesal. They also offer a few other "continuing ed" type courses. It was pretty cool, but I think a trouble shooting and repair class would have been better. I am also looking at Annapolis School of Seamanship. They look like they have a pretty good curriculum of short term courses. Has anyone taken a course there before?

As for the discussion about do it yourself work or taking a course, I know for myself I need both. If I don't go out and work with what I've learned, I forget a lot of it. For me the doing reinforces the learning.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a great experience with the Mack Boring 1-day class - they did a custom version here at the Naval Academy specifically for the Yanmar 4JH that was installed in the new Navy 44 sailboats. Frankly we got just as much value from the mechanic in Oriental NC who did the 1,000 hour service on the Yanmar on our own boat, and encouraged us to look over his shoulders and take notes while he did the work. I'd offer his name, PM me if you want, but he's a long way from Ithaca, NY.

Funny side note: after I wrote my blog post on learning to rebuild the carburetor on our outboard (Life Afloat Archives: Pink Jobs and Blue Jobs) I've been getting pop-up ads for "Marine Mechanics" schools. Gotta clean out my cookies!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a world away from you but the Fla. Key's Comm. College has a bunch courses from small engine repair, fiber glass, and boat survey, rigging, scuba etc.


----------



## CaptainQuiet (Nov 19, 2012)

eherlihy said:


> This is why I honestly believe that the OP would be better off with buying a cheap boat, participating here, and studying the excellent Maine Sail "How To" Articles.


Thanks I appreciate that, and that is often how I've done it, but I find that being self taught can take much longer than a headlong plunge into a program or apprenticeship. Can you provide a link to the Maine sail "how to". Was this what you were referring to ?

The Landing does have a great rep. but it's almost twice as long and twice as expensive as IYRS- anybody out there have first (or second) hand experience with IYRS?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Maine Sail's "How To" Articles
Compass Marine's Photo Galleries at pbase.com

Maine sail posted on page one of this thread.


----------



## CaptainQuiet (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Chuckles, once again you're a big help.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

CaptainQuiet said:


> Thanks I appreciate that, and that is often how I've done it, but I find that being self taught can take much longer than a headlong plunge into a program or apprenticeship. Can you provide a link to the Maine sail "how to". Was this what you were referring to ?
> 
> The Landing does have a great rep. but it's almost twice as long and twice as expensive as IYRS- anybody out there have first (or second) hand experience with IYRS?


That link is to my forum *Musings With Maine Sail* and a lot of my stuff is there.

There is also my free "How To" web site here: *Compass Marine How To*


----------

